
Physicists: Universe Almost Certainly Not a Hologram - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/hologram-universe/
======
JonnieCache
If you want some really wacky stuff, try this: The Multiverse Interpretation
of Quantum Mechanics - Leonard Susskind and Raphael Bousso

<http://arxiv.org/abs/1105.3796>

By the way, this ain't your daddy's multiverse. This is a whole new and
extended multiverse theory which says that the multiple universes used to
explain tuning of constants and the multiple universes used to explain quantum
decoherence are THE SAME THING!

Then, for balance read this guy who thinks they're on crack:

[http://motls.blogspot.com/2011/05/bousso-susskind-
hypermulti...](http://motls.blogspot.com/2011/05/bousso-susskind-
hypermultiverse.html)

~~~
szany
Motl thinks everybody is on crack.

~~~
VladRussian
"Even in classical physics, dice may have probabilities 1/6 for each number,
but once we see "6", we update the probabilities to (0,0,0,0,0,1)."

It is obvious that he himself is on crack. I couldn't read past that
gibberish.

~~~
kmm
That is a correct reasoning. In classical physics, as everything is
predetermined, no real probabilities exist. We use probability theory to gauge
our uncertainty about the world.

If you knew the position of every particle in the dice, there would be no
distribution of side, it would always come up the same. But we don't and can't
know everything, thus we use probabilities to express that. If you throw the
dice, your uncertainty drops because you know the outcome of the experiment.

~~~
Jach
Yes, but is he assuming that all initial conditions are known when it hits 6
while also assuming classical theory? If he is, fine. If he isn't, he updated
wrong.

------
kamagmar
The title goes a bit too far. The new experiment doesn't rule out the
Holographic Principle, it rules out Craig Hogan's model, which was inspired by
the Principle.

------
jonnathanson
The title can be a little misleading to the lay reader, almost to comical
effect. But this is actually a pretty significant finding w/r/t its
implications for current theories in physics.

~~~
boredguy8
Can you clarify something? This article reads as though energy can't be
quantized. Am I misreading the article, or is that an open question now? (Or
was it always an open question, and I never understood Planck's Constant
correctly?)

~~~
WhatDoIKnow
I believe that the Holographic Universe theory states that the quantization
should be larger than the Plank Constant since the Plank Constant represents
the quantization at the edge of the Universe. Everything inside the universe
is a projection of the information on the edge and therefore is blurrier and
has a higher quantization limit.

~~~
VladRussian
the black hole entropy

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole_thermodynamics#Black...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_hole_thermodynamics#Black_hole_entropy)

clearly points to some factorization of physically possible 3d volume
structures to closed 2d boundary of it. The reverse relation isn't even proven
to be 1:1, thus it can't even remotely be called a projection. Ok, lets
suppose it is 1:1 and call the reverse a "projection". Still, any
narrow/specific interpretation of that factorization relationship and its
reverse, like for example the Holographic Universe's projection in any
geometrical/group theory quasi-straightforward sense, just doesn't have any
basis for it (ie. there is no any known reason to favor any given
interpretation over any other yet). Thus it is no surprise that the
experimental data doesn't support and contradict that given interpretation.

------
vecter
I believe they're referring to the holographic principle
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_principle>)

------
bonch
What a terrible headline. It's indicative of the poor state of science
reporting.

------
WalterSear
This was an onion headline years ago, I'm sure.

------
m_myers
"Computer, end simulation!"

Just to be sure...

~~~
pavel_lishin
I believe the proper phrase is "Computer, arch."

------
lbarrow
Damn! My start-up idea was to sell glasses that allowed you to view the
holographic structure of the world.

